# I7 920-930 VS X6 1055T-1090T benchmarks



## horrorbuff

Hi, Folks ive had enough of people saying one is better than the other please can you post your cinebench 10-11.5 and passmark 7 and also x264 HD v3.0 encoding benchmarks and lets see for ourselves please no flames just pure benchies. Post your benchmarks @ 4ghz or 4.2ghz only. Cheers


----------



## ntuason

Ohh I gotta see this. Sounds like another war tho.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *horrorbuff* 
Hi, Folks ive had enough of people saying one is better than the other please can you post your cinebench 10-11.5 and passmark 7 and also x264 HD v3.0 encoding benchmarks and lets see for ourselves please no flames just pure benchies. Post your benchmarks @ 4ghz or 4.2ghz only. Cheers

My guess will be that the i7 wins because of its 2 extra threads. But maybe 2 real cores and threads are better then four "non real" threads.


----------



## hondajt

You sound like Fox news.

Oh, and this:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

I love how the Core i7 930 out performs the 1055T.


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
My guess will be that the i7 wins because of its 2 extra threads. But maybe 2 real cores and threads are better then four "non real" threads.

well... there alot of people saying this is better thats better so let the real benchmarks tell the story.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hondajt* 
You sound like Fox news.

Oh, and this:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

I love how the Core i7 930 out performs the 1055T.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *horrorbuff* 
well... there alot of people saying this is better thats better so let the real benchmarks tell the story.

Well if you look at the quote above yours the 1090T seems to beat almost every i7 and a lot of Xeon's.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Well if you look at the quote above yours the 1090T seems to beat almost every i7 and a lot of Xeon's.

Yes, with two more cores. I'm just surprised to see the QuadCore defeat the HexaCore.

Though for the money, the AMD seems to be the best bang for the buck if you want the higher clock speed.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hondajt* 
You sound like Fox news.

Oh, and this:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

I love how the Core i7 930 out performs the 1055T.

The 1090 in this is @ 3.4... isnt it 3.2 stock?

Also... This is getting a bit annoying... about who needs to have the better this or that...

For a budget workstation that needs serious multicore HP... the 1090T is a great Price/Performance CPU and can crunch some serious numbers..

For Single/Dual Threaded Apps (mainly games).... an i7 with a 4.0 or better OC is probably top dog.. but assuming the same GPU on both rigs.. were probably talking about a few fps...

I think its pretty clear that the i7's still have the better architecture, but AMD definitely did a good job in terms of product placement when they released these two CPUs.... I dont see a point in a 1055T tbh.. but thats probably just the overclocker in me talking...

I would consider the 1090T as a comparable option if i was considering an i7 upgrade to a 930..

If price is no object and your building the best gaming rig possible... Watercooling and a 975/980X is gonna be ur best choice...

But if you enjoy gaming and other activities such as video editing/rendering/CAD/encoding/etc.. its all a matter of how willing you are to overclock... but no matter what you choose i7 930/1090T, your going to end up happy...

People are getting too hell bent looking to the "supreme king of all CPUs" in the midrange/mainstream categories...

The benchmarks are clear... AMD put together a chip in the 1090T that can keep up or outright beat mid range i7s on multicore benchmarks.... I think the AMD's lack of superpi scores is a clear case that if your looking for a single fastest core overclock Intel is the way to go...


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez;*
Well if you look at the quote above yours the 1090T seems to beat almost every i7 and a lot of Xeon's.

I can't see the chart(dam iPhone lol), but is that with the i7 and xeons overclocked? Because a lot of benchmarks were comparing the i7 stock vs x6 overclocked.


----------



## horrorbuff

heres my passmark result i7 @ 4.2ghz..

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## richierich1212

passmark benches are single threaded = i7 wins. No point in trying t0 prove anything.


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


passmark benches are single threaded = i7 wins. No point in trying t0 prove anything.


 what other ones do you want try ??? whatever favours the x6 go ahead.... seems like nobody with a x6 wants to post any benchmarks. Funny though they like shouting there mouth saying x6 is better bla bla bla and they don't back it up just annoys me cuz i know overall the i7 is better.


----------



## richierich1212




----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*












 not bad at all cheers for the bench.


----------



## chatch15117

Why don't we disable all but one core? HT off for i7. I'm sure i7 will win lol.

EDIT: nvm lol i7 won already(cinebench). It's a shame... Bulldozer will be very good though.


----------



## purpleannex

LOL


----------



## weezymagic

whats with the 1090t running at 4.0GHz getting a 17?


----------



## richierich1212

Doesn't seem to stay at full load throughout the benchmark.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


Why don't we disable all but one core? HT off for i7. I'm sure i7 will win lol.

EDIT: nvm lol i7 won already(cinebench). It's a shame... Bulldozer will be very good though.


Shame? Let me see your 11.5 run.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weezymagic*


whats with the 1090t running at 4.0GHz getting a 17?


Photoshopped.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


AMD's lack of superpi scores is a clear case that if your looking for a single fastest core overclock Intel is the way to go...


Kind of hard to beat Intel processors in SuperPi when it was compiled using an Intel compiler way back then.


----------



## horrorbuff

richierich1212 said:


> heres mine to compare...
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## richierich1212

Does your benchmark stay at full load? Look at my cpu usage during the test, does yours do the same?


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Does your benchmark stay at full load? Look at my cpu usage during the test, does yours do the same?

just tested it and no it go's from 40% used to 90% used then back to 40% on and off like a yo yo


----------



## zamdam

Here you go.. Poor amd guys..


----------



## richierich1212

Poor AMD guys? lmao


----------



## richierich1212

Nice 4.4GHz passmark score, zam


----------



## utnorris

Let's be honest here, it really depends on several things such as clock speeds, applications, etc. The reality is that if you are a gamer, for the most part any dual core C2D with the latest GPU will do. I have both platforms, my I7 is my gaming rig and my 1055T is my WHS rig which doubles as a folder. If you look at the cost of both rigs then the AMD setup will be less, MB's can be had for under $100 while I7 MB's start out around $150 (x58). Then you have to look at the cost of RAM, one being dual channel and the other being Triple channel. If you are benching, x58 would be the best rig to go with, but if you are wanting to build a solid multi core setup on a budget the AMD is the better bang for the buck. We are already seeing plenty of posts showing the 1055T going to 4Ghz on air which is plenty for gaming. If you are doing video editing/conversions then I would say that the best solution is one that uses your GPU to do the editing/conversions since they kill any CPU out there except for the new 6 core 980x and variants, but they still cannot beat a GPU in raw performance. So the bottom line is if you want bragging rights then go I7 and x58, if you are on a budget and want as many cores go with AMD.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Nice 4.4GHz passmark score, zam

Thanks, here a bench @ 4.0










4.2










4.3


----------



## horrorbuff

^^^ nice scores zam thanks for the benchmarks


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *horrorbuff* 
^^^ nice scores zam thanks for the benchmarks

your welcome. I still wouldnt mind having a true six core, just to say i have one.. And, if I was going to get one right now, it would be the 1090.


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zamdam* 
your welcome. I still wouldnt mind having a true six core, just to say i have one.. And, if I was going to get one right now, it would be the 1090.

with your setup mate you don't need one the real only upgrade from what we have would be the 980x and thats mega bucks


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


I can't see the chart(dam iPhone lol), but is that with the i7 and xeons overclocked? Because a lot of benchmarks were comparing the i7 stock vs x6 overclocked.


Both i7's and Phenom X6's are stock clocked. Ranks are;

i7 980X
i7 975
i7 965
i7 960
Phenom II X6 1090T
i7 950
i7 940
i7 930
Phenom II X6 1055T
i7 870
i7 920
i7 860

So I mean the Phenom II X6's hold ground against there price competitors. 1090T priced like i7 920/930 and it beats it. 1055T is priced even lower then the lowest i7's and it beats that also. Really I'm thinking about buying a 1090T now and just selling when Bulldozer comes because these CPU's are much better then what I expected.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


Yes, with two more cores. I'm just surprised to see the QuadCore defeat the HexaCore.

Though for the money, the AMD seems to be the best bang for the buck if you want the higher clock speed.


But i7's are not really true Quad Cores (4 Cores 4 Threads) i7's are more of a hybrid between a Octo/Quad Core (4 Cores 8 Threads). So really it isn't surprising to me one bit.


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Both i7's and Phenom X6's are stock clocked. Ranks are;

i7 980X
i7 975
i7 965
i7 960
Phenom II X6 1090T
i7 950
i7 940
i7 930
Phenom II X6 1055T
i7 870
i7 920
i7 860

So I mean the Phenom II X6's hold ground against there price competitors. 1090T priced like i7 920/930 and it beats it. 1055T is priced even lower then the lowest i7's and it beats that also. Really I'm thinking about buying a 1090T now and just selling when Bulldozer comes because these CPU's are much better then what I expected.

But i7's are not really true Quad Cores (4 Cores 4 Threads) i7's are more of a hybrid between a Octo/Quad Core (4 Cores 8 Threads). So really it isn't surprising to me one bit.


 lol so do we normally run our cpu's stock ? lol whats this site called ? both cpu's overclocked and real benchmarks show the i7 ahead lol


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


lol so do we normally run our cpu's stock ? lol whats this site called ? both cpu's overclocked and real benchmarks show the i7 ahead lol


The guy asked about the site and if they tested stock to stock and he couldn't view it, I was just giving him the answer and to be nice I ranked them they way they were. Try reading the full post before posting









And you are wrong if you get a benchmark to use all 6 cores and 6 threads the 1090T shines over the i7 920/930, but the i7 Extreme's beat it still. But like I said before the i7's are not true Quad Core CPU's more like a hybrid between Octo/Quad Core CPU's. SO it isn't to surprising that i7's beat them. Give the 1090T a extra 2 threads or so and see what happens, or turn of HT and see what happens if you want true Hexa Core vs Quad Core.


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


The guy asked about the site and if they tested stock to stock and he couldn't view it, I was just giving him the answer and to be nice I ranked them they way they were. Try reading the full post before posting









And you are wrong if you get a benchmark to use all 6 cores and 6 threads the 1090T shines over the i7 920/930, but the i7 Extreme's beat it still. But like I said before the i7's are not true Quad Core CPU's more like a hybrid between Octo/Quad Core CPU's.


 ok whatever mate remember i7 is almost 2 yrs old so amd should beat it easily by now amd are abit behind lol


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


ok whatever mate remember i7 is almost 2 yrs old so amd should beat it easily by now amd are abit behind lol


Read my edit, and like I said AMD is behind in the CPU game we all know this, And AMD isn't for raw performance and highest end CPU's, we all know this. AMD is for Price/Performance, which Intel with there i7's cant touch.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


ok whatever mate remember i7 is almost 2 yrs old so amd should beat it easily by now amd are abit behind lol


You missed the whole point of this thread. As you can see, the software we have for benching is inadequate to truly test the hexacores against the quad cores. Also, your missing price points. AMD's Hexacores are cheaper than Intel's quad cores if you take motherboard into account, leaving you with atleast equal if not better performance for less. I don't know about you, but the winner in this bout is quite obvious and until Intel releases something priced at a competitive price with these Hexacores that can beat its socks off, Intel is behind.


----------



## darkcloud89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


But like I said before the i7's are not true Quad Core CPU's more like a hybrid between Octo/Quad Core CPU's. SO it isn't to surprising that i7's beat them. Give the 1090T a extra 2 threads or so and see what happens, or turn of HT and see what happens if you want true Hexa Core vs Quad Core.


That is not how HyperThreading works at all, it's a "true" quad core CPU.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkcloud89*


That is not how HyperThreading works at all, it's a "true" quad core CPU.


No no you didn't see my point, what I think of a True Quad Core is a CPU with 4 Cores and 4 Threads, that's not a i7 a i7 is 4 Cores 8 Threads hence why I said it was more like a hybrid between a Octo and Quad. You cant say a i7 is a true quad core _to me _unless you remove HT. I'm sorry for all you Intel fans but a True Quad Core is like the Core2Quads or the Phenom II X4's, not the i7's (With HT on)


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



Both i7's and Phenom X6's are stock clocked. Ranks are;

i7 980X
i7 975
i7 965
i7 960
Phenom II X6 1090T
i7 950
i7 940
i7 930
Phenom II X6 1055T
i7 870
i7 920
i7 860


According to that Passmark Chart

I7 920 Stock Clock is 2.58 Ghz
Phenom II X6 1090T stock clock is 3.436 Ghz
Phenom II X6 1055T stock clock is 3.083 Ghz

This ranking chart cannot be used seriously!


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


According to that Passmark Chart

I7 920 Stock Clock is 2.58 Ghz
Phenom II X6 1090T stock clock is 3.436 Ghz
Phenom II X6 1055T stock clock is 3.083 Ghz

This ranking chart cannot be used seriously!


ranking chart is way off anyway.


----------



## utnorris

Wow, this is still going on. What was the original arguement? Which is capable of the best performance maxed out overclock, etc? Or is it performance per dollar? And is it at gaming, video conversions, folding, what? Just curious at what the arguement for and against is based.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


According to that Passmark Chart

I7 920 Stock Clock is 2.58 Ghz
Phenom II X6 1090T stock clock is 3.436 Ghz
Phenom II X6 1055T stock clock is 3.083 Ghz

This ranking chart cannot be used seriously!



They overclocked that i7 is that so hard to understand? Also who knows if it isn't just a simple typo? Also those stock clocks for the 1090T ans 1055T could be wrong just as well, who is to know? For all we know if you take it that way all the i7's were overclocked and the Phenom II X6's were left at stock or vise verse.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Wow, this is still going on. What was the original arguement? Which is capable of the best performance maxed out overclock, etc? Or is it performance per dollar? And is it at gaming, video conversions, folding, what? Just curious at what the arguement for and against is based.


Raw performance and I said i7 wins. No arguing that point


----------



## horrorbuff

Bump anyone got anymore benchmarks :0


----------



## spamination

Gaming you won't notice a difference b/c both cpu's will far outstrip the requirements on the CPU for 99% of the games out there. GPU's will always be the bottleneck on modern games. Especially if you are running at better than 1080p resolutions.

But for things other than gaming, an i7 930 overclocked to 4.3Ghz (which should be possible for 90+% of the people out there given they didn't get REALLY unlucky with a bad batch number) is going to outperform all but the 6 core 980x. look it up. in a lot of benchmarks, a 4.3Ghz 930 outperforms even the 4.27 Ghz 975x. So please stop this argument. The AMD is a very good mid-range CPU, and a GREAT option if you already own an am3 mobo and are looking to upgrade. But for new builds, you'd be foolish to not get an i7 set up that supports the 6 cores that intel has on tap.

Both CPUs are great for overclocking, and both offer cutting edge technology. But i7 930 is clearly the better chip. And a board like the p6x58d premium will give more future-proofing with support for 6 core i7s like the 980x.


----------



## spamination

Oh and since people have been waiting for an apples to apples comparison with both cpu's overclocked to their limits using air cooling....here you go:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...lack-edition/1

can we end this debate now?


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Im building a rig and am unsure whether thuban or i7 is best.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

I like the new amd 6 cores, and I know you guys are saying they have good price/performance but in fact their price/performance gets beaten by i7 as long as you buy 890fx boards and a midrange x58 board.

I7 920 Â£166
1090T Â£233

Hmm not great pricing but if you buy like an Â£80 motherboard it's worth it or unless you already have an amd board.

basically

Intel = Best Performance
Amd = Upgradability


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 
The 1090 in this is @ 3.4... isnt it 3.2 stock?

Also... This is getting a bit annoying... about who needs to have the better this or that...

For a budget workstation that needs serious multicore HP... the 1090T is a great Price/Performance CPU and can crunch some serious numbers..

For Single/Dual Threaded Apps (mainly games).... an i7 with a 4.0 or better OC is probably top dog.. but assuming the same GPU on both rigs.. were probably talking about a few fps...

I think its pretty clear that the i7's still have the better architecture, but AMD definitely did a good job in terms of product placement when they released these two CPUs.... *I dont see a point in a 1055T tbh.. but thats probably just the overclocker in me talking...*

I would consider the 1090T as a comparable option if i was considering an i7 upgrade to a 930..

If price is no object and your building the best gaming rig possible... Watercooling and a 975/980X is gonna be ur best choice...

But if you enjoy gaming and other activities such as video editing/rendering/CAD/encoding/etc.. its all a matter of how willing you are to overclock... but no matter what you choose i7 930/1090T, your going to end up happy...

People are getting too hell bent looking to the "supreme king of all CPUs" in the midrange/mainstream categories...

The benchmarks are clear... AMD put together a chip in the 1090T that can keep up or outright beat mid range i7s on multicore benchmarks.... I think the AMD's lack of superpi scores is a clear case that if your looking for a single fastest core overclock Intel is the way to go...

The overclocker in you doesn't see a point in the 1055T? Really? Chips like the 1055T are what overclocking is all about! Overclockers have *always* been about getting more performance for their dollar. Paying an extra $100 for a 1090T that clocks to the same speed as a 1055T isn't the route that most would go. Black Editions and Extreme Editions are just overpriced processors for people who call themselves "overclockers" but don't want to work that hard to do it. How difficult is it to raise the multiplier and voltage? Overclocking originates from pushing your cheaper components to their limits to be as good or better than the more expensive components.

OC'ing is also a LOT more gratifying when you work for hours changing and tweaking settings to get just the right base clock, vcore, HT frequency, northbridge frequency, nb voltage, and so on to hit your max OC.

I must admit, for the brief time that I ran an X2 555BE, it was very easy to overclock and kind of relieving that I found a max stable OC very quickly. But for me, overclocking is a hobby. It's not something I want to get done in a hurry and be done with. I like to constantly tweak and adjust things to make them better.


----------



## sleepergsr

heres my benchmark. 

















gotta re do cinebench 11.5. i dont think its right...it has to be higher. =)


----------



## sleepergsr

alrite...my new cinebench 11.5 score


----------



## jj775

Nice score


----------



## Jonesey I7

why does mine say 4.0 when im at 4.2??


----------



## Jonesey I7

wierd?! that yours is higher than mine...... but my chip is at 4.3 and yours is at 4.2?!?!? sounds fishy to me. this is my best










and some of radaja's and others

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
not sure?all mine are always wrong
i just looked throughtsome cinebench threads and some report it right and some dont.

WRONG


















RIGHT ? i dont know if turbo is on here?


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


wierd?! that yours is higher than mine...... but my chip is at 4.3 and yours is at 4.2?!?!? sounds fishy to me. this is my best










and some of radaja's and others


it matter on rams speed and timing and northbridge. they do effect the score for cinebench 11.5


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
it matter on rams speed and timing and northbridge. they do effect the score for cinebench 11.5

ahhh ok ok, im sorry


----------



## 1mic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*

why take your chances with a 930 when you have a solid 920? save your money.


yea save your money and buy a 930, micro center has had the same price since march:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0331303


----------

